# Medieval naval warfare resources



## Aldarion (Oct 31, 2019)

Early Sailing Ships


> *Index*
> 
> Prehistoric Boats
> Ships of Antiquity (...to come)
> ...



Medieval Maritime Warfare

Warfare in Medieval Europe 400-1453

Ancient and Modern Ships, Part I. Wooden Sailing-ships, by Sir George C. V. Holmes

Florilegium urbanum - Medieval ship types

The Cambridge Illustrated Atlas of Warfare

Battle of Sluys

War at Sea in the Middle Ages and the Renaissance

Ports, Piracy and Maritime War

The Hundred Years War

England's Medieval Navy 1066-1509

https://www.iemed.org/dossiers-en/d...ultural/mediterraneum-1/documentacio/anau.pdf

The Battle of Sluys — 24th June 1340

Lost In History: Why did ships change during the Middle Ages?

Crécy 1340-1350 - The Hundred Years War: The English in France 1337-1453

The Hanseatic Cog. A ship conquers the world


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice list; thanks for assembling this. 
That first one is by Bernie Bachrach and his son. Absolutely the most solid history you'll find. Stanton's book is a bit dull but filled with details. I'd add Archibald Lewis, _European Naval and Maritime History, 300–1500_. It's old, but Archie wrote well. I took a readings class from him at UMass.


----------



## Aldarion (Oct 31, 2019)

skip.knox said:


> Nice list; thanks for assembling this.
> That first one is by Bernie Bachrach and his son. Absolutely the most solid history you'll find. Stanton's book is a bit dull but filled with details. I'd add Archibald Lewis, _European Naval and Maritime History, 300–1500_. It's old, but Archie wrote well. I took a readings class from him at UMass.



I also wrote about it on my blog:
War at Sea – Northern Cog
War at Sea – Galley vs Sailing Ship


----------

